# Riot around G8



## deja vu (Nov 12, 2007)

Germany - June 2007


----------



## YoungRebel (Nov 13, 2007)

I love those pics!

It's not just the "theme" itself, it's HOW you shot it...in every picture a creative angle or idea...really nice

But like in another similar thread by you, I ask myself how you get so close to the action, without being part of it....?!

Where you marching with the crowd or marked as photographer or so?


----------



## craig (Nov 14, 2007)

Strong work. I get a real sense of being there. Which are your top three photos?

Love & Bass


----------



## Alpha (Nov 15, 2007)

At least people in Europe know what's going on. When the WTO riots happened in Seattle, nobody understood why anyone was rioting.


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 15, 2007)

#4 is my favourite.. did you get into any trouble with your camera?


----------



## calculatinginfinity (Nov 16, 2007)

why is there a cop filming in number 7?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

calculatinginfinity said:


> why is there a cop filming in number 7?



because they need documentation if something gets to court.

There were in fact two types of protesters, 

(1) those who wanted to state their point and protest.

(2) and some people into extreme violence, who hence were trying to spoil the whole protest.


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 16, 2007)

I wonder what camera, lenses you use for work such as this?


----------



## deja vu (Nov 17, 2007)

Coldow91 said:


> I wonder what camera, lenses you use for work such as this?



those pics were all shot with a 17-40mm... 

sometimes i use a 80-200 but not here. i like to be very close to get a feeling for what im doin!


----------



## deja vu (Nov 17, 2007)

ShaCow said:


> #4 is my favourite.. did you get into any trouble with your camera?



yeah I did, but that's another story.


----------



## faux toe graph (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, you should get the brass balls award (sorry if that offends anyone). Man, you really put yourself out there, good on you. My favorite is #8. Is that cop coming after you with that night stick? These are some amazing captures, excellent work.


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder do you ever get in trouble for taking pictures at things such as this. What do you say if you get caught(not really the right word)?


Also what camera do you use?


----------



## deja vu (Nov 17, 2007)

Coldow91 said:


> I wonder do you ever get in trouble for taking pictures at things such as this. What do you say if you get caught(not really the right word)?
> 
> 
> Also what camera do you use?



you know, it's alway a risk if u want to take pictures like this, the police doesen't like it so do protestors and there r usually lots of stones in the air. I wear kind of a armor for my back and stomach. 
I could not say much, when they caught me lol

i shoot with eos 350d, 40d and 1N. For stuff like this i prefer small cams, which are not that heavy and doesent attract too much attention.


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the info, and you  take some phenomenal photos


----------



## Amitay (Nov 21, 2007)

vay vay vay
what a photos...


----------



## Miki (Dec 20, 2007)

I love #2 !!!
Great shots.... bang in the middle of the action.


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 22, 2007)

Love them all but I love the one of the officer heading towards you with another officer filming in the background.


----------



## Baldieheidit (Jan 14, 2008)

Spectacular.  You are very talented (and brave)


----------



## deja vu (Jan 14, 2008)

Baldieheidit said:


> Spectacular.  You are very talented (and brave)



Thanks a lot but sometimes I'm not sure if Im just stupid...

btw. have u seen my thred from may 1?


----------



## StreetShark (Jan 14, 2008)

I like these a lot. In fact I believe in the philosophy and ideology of Libertarian socialism, I manifest it in a much more peaceful way though.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 17, 2008)

These are amazing photos.  I would have been scared to death.  Yea, I would have gone with the 300mm from the top of a builidng ;-)


----------



## MarcusM (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice shots! Wow...looks crazy. Is this the summit where my embarrassment-for-a-president George W. gave German Chancellor Angela Merkel a backrub??


----------

